# Need Hood for Bio Cube



## Humber (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm looking to upgrade my tank from a 20 Gallon to a 33 Gallon Bio Cube.

I have the BioCube, but the lights on the hood are not working. 

I can't/don't want to have to buy a whole new tank, when this one is in perfect working condition...apart from the lights not working.

Can anyone suggest where I can buy a hood for the 33 Gal BioCube or how I can fix it (is there someone in the GTA or East of Toronto that fixes things like this?)

I was so excited to upgrade my tank to something bigger and nicer looking (I love the look of the Bio Cube.)

And I did ask about it at Big Al's (local to me) and they said it would be a special order and would cost almost as much as buying a brand new BioCube.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Get a T5HO light or MH pendant that would fit on top of the cube. 

OR DIY LED lights.


Biocube tend to overheat in the summer from what I've read with the closed top. I'm waiting to see if mine will.


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

lol...i have a complete brand new hood for a biocube 29....but it would not fit you need.

good luck with the search.


----------



## NanoMark (Jan 16, 2011)

I have 2 Biocubes and I didn't even know that they made a 33g. I have seen cheap 29g hoods on ebay.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

NanoMark said:


> I have 2 Biocubes and I didn't even know that they made a 33g. I have seen cheap 29g hoods on ebay.


I don't think they make 33g. I think its a different brand that makes the 33g not Oceanic or maybe I'm wrong but they don't advertise it on their website.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I actually have a 70watt metal halide viper light that I might want to sell...

Its just to powerful for freshwater plants... on a 12 gallon tank. Will probably be good for a 33 gallon.

This is what it is:
http://www.aquabuys.com/p/jbj-viper-light-70.html

Will probably clamp right onto your cube...


----------



## Humber (Apr 17, 2011)

gyros said:


> lol...i have a complete brand new hood for a biocube 29....but it would not fit you need.
> 
> good luck with the search.


Gyros ~ I was actually just picking up the tank from my dad and after looking at it, it's actually a 29 Gallon JBJ Cube.

Are you interested in selling your hood? How much would you like for it? Where are you located? Can you let me know if the BioCube lid would fit the JBJ Cube?

Thanks!


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

Humber said:


> Gyros ~ I was actually just picking up the tank from my dad and after looking at it, it's actually a 29 Gallon JBJ Cube.
> 
> Are you interested in selling your hood? How much would you like for it? Where are you located? Can you let me know if the BioCube lid would fit the JBJ Cube?
> 
> Thanks!


it's an Oceanic so i don't know if it will fit a JBJ

i can sell it for$100 since it's brand new n complete with the ballasts n bulb..

location Whitby


----------



## Humber (Apr 17, 2011)

gyros said:


> it's an Oceanic so i don't know if it will fit a JBJ
> 
> i can sell it for$100 since it's brand new n complete with the ballasts n bulb..
> 
> location Whitby


I'm located in Whitby too (North Whitby)

My dad thinks that it should fit, or be pretty close. Would you allow me to come by and try it out? I don't mind paying the $100, I just need to know it fits.

I'm around all weekend, if you are, that I could come by...or you can PM me and I will give you my cell/home number.


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

you got PM


----------

